
Yandex, Google’s Russian Rival, Is Twitter’s New Real-Time Search Partner - esalazar
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/20/yandex-googles-russian-rival-is-twitters-newest-real-time-search-partner/
======
gst
Nice to see that there are still markets where Google doesn't have a monopoly.

~~~
Radim
If you're interested in more info, here's Ilya Segalovich's talk about the
journey of Yandex: [http://www.seedcamp.com/resources/the-yandex-story-with-
ilya...](http://www.seedcamp.com/resources/the-yandex-story-with-ilya-
segalovich-seedcamp-week-2011)

(Ilya is the co-founder and CTO of Yandex, and a very nice person).

------
ronbeltran
Nice to see that a web.py site will be Twitter's search partner. Looking
forward on how they will scale it. webpy.org

~~~
mahoro
I'm sure this service is not a web.py project. Yandex uses its own home-grown
technologies for projects like this.

Web.py is probably used mostly for intranet services.

------
iconfinder
Can someone explain why TC labeled this story with "EU" ?

~~~
morsch
Well, the majority of Russia's population does reside on the European
continent.

~~~
Radim
Equating EU with Europe is a common fallacy.

EU is a political entity (recent), Europe a geographical entity (ancient).
There is an overlap of people who live within both, but that's not the case
with Russia.

~~~
morsch
I simply understood the EU label on that TechCrunch page to refer to Europe,
not the political entity. I don't think that's an unreasonable way to read it
in a journalistic context. There is no other readily available shorthand for
referring to the continent, particularly since EUR refers to the currency.

------
hastur
Yandex = FSB (former KGB)

why?

An oversimplification, yes, but people should be more careful. Current
security services in Russia haven't really changed much since the Soviet
times, except they are more "capitalistic" in their motivations. Actually, the
top people are all former officers of the Soviet apparatus, except now they
have a bigger taste not only for power, but for money too.

There is no big company in Russia that wouldn't need "protection" from the
services and in result wouldn't share its profits and wouldn't do the
services' bidding. For instance, if Yandex has any preferential access to
Twitter servers or data, you can be sure the FSB has it too. And Russian
security services are no benevolent protector of Russian citizens. They are
effectively an organized crime network, acting with impunity at home and with
state resources abroad.

For further research, I encourage everyone to google: russia mafia state. And
only go to credible sources, like The Economist and The Guardian.

~~~
nodata
> Yandex = FSB (former KGB)

Can you show us some evidence?

~~~
hastur
Can you please read my comment in full?

Evidence of what? I've said immediately below that it's an oversimplification,
as you must obviously realize, intended to catch peoples' attention?

Or do you want me to provide evidence that:

\- Yandex is a significant Russian firm (possibly biggest in terms of foreign
investments in IT)

\- Russian state, and security services in particular, can easily exercise
almost any kind of control on any Russian business (and put those who resist
in jail on made up accusations)

\- Russian security services are highly corrupt, interlinked with organized
crime, and pursuant of their own self interests.

For that you just need to read a bit on the topics. And again, not some
conspiracy hallucinations, but the most credible sources of journalism.

(Or perhaps you're one of those people, who think that Litvinenko died from
food poisoning? ;)

~~~
nodata
Saying "Yandex = FSB (former KGB)" is different from saying that "Yandex is a
Russian company. Russian companies rely on the Russian State. The Russian
State is corrupt and linked to Russian security services."

> (Or perhaps you're one of those people, who think that Litvinenko died from
> food poisoning? ;)

 _Yawn_.

